# Global media communication



## An_001 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hey I'm planning to join university of Melbourne to pursue my masters degree in global media communication. It's a 2 year course. What are the job prospects after graduating? Is it worth spending 30 lacs? What is the median salary after graduating for that course?

Thanks


----------

